# 1000 hp 12v vr6



## cieplak (Apr 13, 2015)

12v vr6 
83,5 mm woessner pistons
custom cams
gt4202r
e85 fuel

during dyno intake temp got up to 65 deg @ 8000 rpm, thats why there is significant drop at high rpm. with proper conditions, this setup makes power flat up to 8200rpm.

best et so far, 9,2 @ 252kmh with 800hp.


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

Interesting looking intake manifold. Care to share more specs on turbo setup?!


----------



## Gerg (Sep 15, 2006)

to polska? 
Is that a stock mk3 fuel rail?


----------



## MK123GTi (Jun 2, 2005)

Is the fuel rail and injectors on the bottom of the intake? Hard to believe the amount of E85 needed for 1000hp is going through that fuel rail...

What boost pressure?


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

MK123GTi said:


> Is the fuel rail and injectors on the bottom of the intake? Hard to believe the amount of E85 needed for 1000hp is going through that fuel rail...
> 
> What boost pressure?


It's probably ~750whp it's somewhat plausible. You'd be surprised the things you discover once you venture outside of theory and forums. :beer:


----------



## cieplak (Apr 13, 2015)

car makes 840whp, thats what dyno tells

intake manifold is twin entry plenum, custom made for my car
fuel rail is stock vr6, feed with 2x 8mm lines - one before 1st cyl and other after 6th cyl, and return is beetwen 3rd and 4th cyl.
injectors now are at full dc, 1700cc bosch CNG injectors

boost pressure on the dyno was 40psi
on the street at 30 psi i did 3,6sec 100-200kmh last year with 1060kg car weight, now it weights 990kg

gearbox is stock 02m with some custom mods, and CAE shifter - and yes it hold up well. everytime i stripped a gear it was becouse track wanst flat and car jumped whiile gear change - did it with 2nd 3rd and 4th gear. never broke any casing on the box.

turbo setup is gt4202r
custom exhaust manifold 48mm runners
twin tial wastegates

awic is ebay 3,5inch in out
big ice tank in the back of the car

80mm ebay throttle body

custom cams - with big valve lift
+2mm intake valves, +1,8mm exhast valves
custom porting
solid lifters
catcams custom springs and titanium retainters

this car had all the possibles power levels - 430hp, 500hp, 550hp, 630hp, 700hp, 770hp and now 1000hp mark. now fuel system ix maxed out


----------



## MK123GTi (Jun 2, 2005)

Well done. Nice to see a 12V making that kind of power. :beer:

How much lift are you running in the cam?
What did you do to address the valve retainers from hitting the seals?
Machine out the spring seat pockets?

Curious because I am looking to get a custom cam for my 12V. something like a solid TT268 with a higher lift.

I like those intakes. Is it a don octane model?

:thumbup:


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice, did you have any valve float issues?


----------



## cieplak (Apr 13, 2015)

to prevent retainers hitting steams, valve guides are lower.

im running 12.7 intake lift and 12.3 exhaust lift.

going for 268 cams is worst thing you can do. 
if you want to make nice tq numbers and power around 900hp i have set of perfect cams for You.


----------



## cieplak (Apr 13, 2015)

no valve float at all. with proper iat and ignition timing this setuo makes power up to 8000rpm. 

manifold design is same as don octane ones. twin entry with velocity stacks 3longer 3 shorter


----------



## Gary_808 (Jan 2, 2014)

I've followed your build very closely on the racingforum.pl with alot of help from Google translate  

It's a excellent car that definitely puts the times down!

I'm hoping to make 800bhp on a 12v and yet to decide on cams, what advice can you offer? Who specs yours?


----------



## MK123GTi (Jun 2, 2005)

I have TT 288 solid cams in my car now. They dont make peak power till 8500 rpms which is too high for my gearkits. I am looking for a broader torque band with about 7200-7500 rpm redline. 

From what I have seen with dyno charts the 268's will work best for an off the shelf profile for my gearkit.. I am interested in doing a custom solid profile. What U got?


----------



## cieplak (Apr 13, 2015)

MK123GTi said:


> I have TT 288 solid cams in my car now. They dont make peak power till 8500 rpms which is too high for my gearkits. I am looking for a broader torque band with about 7200-7500 rpm redline.
> 
> From what I have seen with dyno charts the 268's will work best for an off the shelf profile for my gearkit.. I am interested in doing a custom solid profile. What U got?[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

cieplak said:


> im running 12.7 intake lift and 12.3 exhaust lift.
> going for 268 cams is worst thing you can do.


:thumbup:


----------



## MK123GTi (Jun 2, 2005)

I didt get any good dyno charts, My trigger wheel is bent and wont rev past 8000. I am tearing it down for paint and body work. When it goes back together Ill try out a couple different cams to see what is best for my car. From the VEMS log and driving it on the dyno, It wanted to rev past 8k for sure. The sollid 288's are a little different than the hydro's little more lift I think. 

I was going by this guys dyno chart for the 268's He made good torque curve for my setup. So I was going to try them next. Makes good HP/torque from 4700 to 7200. 2500 rpm range which is perfect for my gear kits. In theroy..











This is the sqs gearkits I have. Your cams look like they might work well too?











Solid 288 specs











When I tear the head down next week Ill check to see how much lift I can safely run..

PM me what you are looking to get $ for the cams.. They are made by CAT correct??


----------



## Spoolin2Liter (Sep 10, 2014)

Wow this is awesome


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cieplak (Apr 13, 2015)

bro, with your gearing and mine engine rpm after change would drop to 5100 and pit you into massive 1000nm torque

if i were you i would start from making some test passes, with flatshift and lc you will have massive power all way and no lag at all


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

cieplak said:


> c
> injectors now are at full dc, 1700cc bosch CNG injectors


Watch those as fuel temps rise, flow drops.

Nice numbers.


----------



## jackson_gerron (Apr 7, 2015)

When you get it together you have to post some videos of this monster


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

very cool stuff

I wonder how long things will last at those power levels (i.e. 1000)?


----------



## NOTORIOUS VR (Sep 25, 2002)

24vGTiVR6 said:


> very cool stuff
> 
> I wonder how long things will last at those power levels (i.e. 1000)?


One way to find out


----------



## cieplak (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## slowgti (Jul 15, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------



## europarkingonly (Jan 7, 2011)

I wish I was there to here this car in person..... Love it, looks like something was leaking at the end.......


----------



## cieplak (Apr 13, 2015)

awic tank wasnt closed propertly, just water


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

any races in may? I'm gonna be in Europe, probably just RO


----------



## PapioGXL (Jun 3, 2008)

Awesome car and so many questions to ask.

The nitrous just to help spool or are you spraying all the time? What rods are in there?


----------



## cieplak (Apr 13, 2015)

china h-beam rods

nitrous is not used now. if iat gets too high i spray some e85 via fuel solenoid only.


----------



## moorin (Jul 1, 2008)

cieplak said:


> china h-beam rods
> 
> nitrous is not used now. if iat gets too high i spray some e85 via fuel solenoid only.


awesome car and just proves what can be achieved thinking outside the box.

unless i have read it wrong your also using an ebay turbo?


----------



## cieplak (Apr 13, 2015)

no no, now im runnign genuine garret gt4202r bb, 1.06 hotside

with ebay t76 turbo i was running about 800hp with 2,3 bar boost


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

Amazing work good sir. Congratulations.


----------



## tesh0boy (Dec 7, 2009)

I know I'm really late to the party with this, but that's fantastic. Just goes to show how crucial proper tuning is on stand alone.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Cieplak:
Any updates? How was 2015 season and how did the stock 02M hold up? What clutch? 
Still on stock fuel rail ?


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> Cieplak:
> Any updates? How was 2015 season and how did the stock 02M hold up? What clutch?
> Still on stock fuel rail ?


Very curious as well. As someone who's been running the stock o2m at 500whp, I'm curious to what supporting mods were done in order to keep it together.


----------

